# Fobus holster question



## flag8r77

*...*

...


----------



## BWT

I've had two Fobus holsters. One for a M23 and the other for a M27. The holster for the 23 worked great. I finally put up the one for the 27. It was too tight and just didn't seem to fit the pistol right. i had wondered if they just used the same holster as the 23. That is very interesting that you are having a similar problem.


----------



## bruce333

There is another thread here about Fobus holsters.

link: http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun...holsters-love-em-hate-em.html?highlight=fobus

This seems to be the case with all of them. They either fit correctly or are way too tight.

I really don't expect a good fit from such an inexpensive holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Why would anyone think that carrying a $650.00 gun in a $19.95 holster was a good idea?
I bet you wouldn't try to defend your life by using a $150.00 gun.
Why splurge on the pistol, and scrimp on the holster?

If it's a matter of family finances, then why not buy a carefully chosen used gun, and spend the savings (plus that $19.95) on a good-quality holster?

I just don't get it.


----------



## recoilguy

In the linked thread they are an excellent value is the clear winner. I am rarely impressed with that statement. It to me means it is inexpnsive and does as little as it can to qualify for what it is meant to be or do. 

A good holster makes carrying your gun much more enjoyable, much easier to use and treat your weapon more gently. I own a Fobus, if it were worth the trouble to sell it I would dog it out but for the trouble It will just stay in the drawer.

RCG


----------



## Bisley

If it is a kydex holster, you can heat it up with a hair dryer, a heat gun, or even in the oven, if you are careful, and adjust the fit. If it's too tight, wrap your gun up good in plastic wrap (unloaded of course :mrgreen, and after heating it up, work the gun into the holster and wiggle it around a little to stretch the holster.

I have never had a Fobus, so I don't know how good or bad they are. But a basic holster is not rocket science. If it is leather, you can adjust the fit by wetting it and reforming it, and if it is kydex, you can heat it up and reform it. If function is your game, that's about all there is to a holster that nobody is ever going to see. An OWB or cowboy rig is another story, because it takes a craftsman to make a pretty holster.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

its a cheap holster. you get wait you paid for, of course you may run into some issues in regards to fit with such a cheap product from the manufacturer. thus, knowing it's a cheap product hopefully you purchased it with the intent to "improve" upon the manufacturers design. play with it, see where and what makes it tight and remove material a little bit at a time until it fits just right. if it's kydex it can be remolded with heat, all else is going to require the removal of material. dremel, sandpaper, file, power drill, hand/box/exacto knives, butane lighter, various hammers, chisels and other tools are all thing's I have used to make something that I intentional bought knowing "even though it's advertised to work with this it may not work but I can make it" or "it for though it's advertised for this I can probably make it work for that" or "hmm, this might work with some adjustment". 

it's a cheap product thats clearly defunct. don't be afraid to "make" it work, you don't really have anything to lose, it was cheap in the first place and it doesn't even work. get creative, innovative and ingenuitive and your problems with disappear as you "fix" them


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I believe that Fobus holsters are *not* made of Kydex.
I don't know how well they heat-form, but I suggest caution because they are injection-molded pieces, so they might catastrophically melt at a relatively low temperature.
Sandpaper, files, and Dremel tools will raise "hairy" spots, due to the heat of friction. That, too, may be counter-productive.

I was involved in a practical test of a Fobus holster, for a published review. We were quite rough with it, to find out what its limitations were.
The most important problem we found was that the rivets holding the holster to its paddle, and their closeness to the holster's edge, were a serious weak point. In an attempted pistol snatch, the grab by the "bad guy" and the pistol-protective resistance of the "good guy" combined to very easily rip the holster apart at those rivets. The "bad guy" ended up with the gun and the holster, and the "good guy" ended up with the in-the-pants paddle.
That was not a good outcome.


----------



## bruce333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The most important problem we found was that the rivets holding the holster to its paddle, and their closeness to the holster's edge, were a serious weak point. In an attempted pistol snatch, the grab by the "bad guy" and the pistol-protective resistance of the "good guy" combined to very easily rip the holster apart at those rivets. The "bad guy" ended up with the gun and the holster, and the "good guy" ended up with the in-the-pants paddle.
> That was not a good outcome.


like this


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Yes, exactly. Thanks.


----------

